# 350Z Dyno



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

This is an update to all 350Z owners. Since there has been a lot controversy regarding Horsepower gains with aftermarket parts. Injen Technology took upon itself to provide the consumer with some useful information so that you guys can make an informed and objective decision when purchasing our parts.

Here is the link to our webpage regarding the Dyno test. Also to mention, this testing was done with media coverage from Drag Sport Magazine, Speedoptions.com, and TPR Magazine.

http://www.injen.com/350z_testing.html

Thank you for your time.

Phillip
Injen Technology


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

I added the intake along with a stillen exhaust and it realy woke the car up


----------

